# VAN - Vango Mining



## dutchie (16 February 2005)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...t/2005/02/14/1108229930903.html?oneclick=true

Am I missing something or is this a rip off??

Even accounting for the work needed to get a IPO up and running the reward for the proposers seems out of proportion. Is this normal??

If this is a rip off, should the public be protected or "caveat emptor"?


----------



## markrmau (16 February 2005)

*Re: Ord -River -New IPO*

I don't necessarily think it is a rip off - the further back in the venture capitalist chain you go, the greater the reward, and the greater the risk. Unless of course it is a pay off for simply enticing others to invest?


----------



## dutchie (16 February 2005)

*Re: Ord -River -New IPO*

Sorry about the connection.

From the Financial Review:-

"This one is brought to the punters by John and Jeremy Towner, the stars of Sydney Gas and Sunshine Gas. This time they've rounded up a few exploration licences in the Tanami and the Kimberleys that don't seem to have been explored much and are offering professional investors the chance to buy 25million shares at 10 ¢ each.

For their $2.5 million, the professionals will get one-third of Ord River. The remaining two-thirds are held by the Towners, who have put up $2500 for 50 million shares, which works out at 0.005 ¢ per share.

The professionals might have been invited as mezzanine financiers, but the Towners have really got in on the ground floor."


----------



## markrmau (16 February 2005)

*Re: Ord -River -New IPO*

Sorry, I think I read something else. Doesn't sound to good does it? A chance to use unexplored licenses.


----------



## Archinos (9 August 2006)

*ORD - Ord River Resources*

So what's the go with ORD? - up 34% today with no news... It's seen quite a rise from .09 late June to todays close of .31. Has anyone heard any new developments regarding their Lao bauxite opportunity &/or Chinese JV negotiations? They've got to release some news soon just to justify the recent SP activity & I'm surprised they have not been pulled up by the ASX for a speeding ticket.


----------



## kevro (9 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

I noticed a post on another site from one of the more sensible posters there saying that he had a tip from a mate of his about this one. (possibly working in Laos). I have been watching but thats all I can do at the Moment.


----------



## havingfun (9 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Was also told about this 2 months ago,but i heard it had something to do with their northern territory tenements.Only 117mil shares on issue,hence any big moves,there has been no signifcant sellers in the market making it difficult to pick up a decent parcel.Made its move today on about 245000 shares only. Also did this on the 24th and 25th july up to 24.5c,again on very little turnover.Majority shareholders are based in China[see att]What to make of it .....i dont know .... wait and see i would suggest.. but now it may hit the news..already made mining news update late today


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

sellers have dryed up.


something may be happening or about to happen. only looked at this stock today


----------



## havingfun (10 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Shouldnt discount the fact that it is probably people like us ,who have heard the rumour, and grabbing what they can at any price because there are none for sale.
My mail is there is still a couple of months till anything comes out...???...
But ive been wrong before..
I havent bought any myself and if i told you how the rumour got to me you'd know why...


----------



## Archinos (10 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Well I guess the rumour mill is really churning now - up 29% already this morning. Must be revolving oround the chinese deal since I work in the NT as a geo (fairly close to ORD's holdings) - and I haven't heard anything there (but that's nothing new...). I'm wondering if it's a bit late to jump aboard since the sell will probably be 'on fact' as soon as a release is made - and it's got to be soon (even if it's in response to a speeding ticket) given the price action.


----------



## havingfun (10 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Sept. i heard for ann.Dont know about jumping on now ,could b risky,only 40000 buyers holding it above 26c......but what do i know??!!I didnt buy at 9c when i heard.
Being a geo,do you know anything about CUD and their copper find???I only know what i read,and that depends whos writing it....


----------



## Archinos (10 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot, but in reply to Havingfun:
Like everyone else I'm playing catchup with CDU. It has certainly registered on the radar though. Had a quick chat to a few colleagues with a few reports in my hot little hands. Concensus is (without being too technical) is that it sounds bloody good. While the widths quoted are 'downhole' and not true widths, they'd have to have some reasonable understanding of what they're dealing from the way their drillhole program is evolving (which has been pretty sensible so far: RAB bedrock exploratory drilling, followed by RC, and now the real test, several deeper diamond cores). What I'm getting at is they are probably not 'directors specials', hole drilled straight down or at a shallow angle to a mineralised zone. From the results so far I can see why they may have gotten a little 'over excited' in the promo dpt & resultant SP frenzy (don't blame the geos for this one, they'd be under a hell of a lot of pressure!). Of course there still remains a lot of drilling to be done to prove it up ('best way to sink a prospect is to drill it'...). Blowing away the froth, it' shaping up to be a prospect of considerable lenght with wide shallow zones (continuous?) of low-to-reasonable grade, the kind of thing that might be amenable to low cost bulk mining. Be interesting to see how deep this system goes. As for the SAM survey, it's applicable to sulphide mineralisation and while it may not be needed for a JORC estimate, the survey will probably be great for delineating the overall extent of mineralisation and should only take a few weeks to complete (with a few days tacked on the end for processing etc).
While I don't hold CDU yet, I may very well in the not too distant future! What ever the case, I'll keep an ear out & post anything interesting under the CDU thread.
Good luck.


----------



## rubicon (16 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

No said the company sec in response to the speeding ticket, we wouldnit have a clue, but something is sure the hell on the boil cos they are continuing their march


----------



## havingfun (16 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

ARCHINOS..... what do u make of today??....700,000 share traded,way above their best...something up or more rumour generated by WA piss up,and us of course....not surprised to see sellers at 30c,especially if they were in capital raise at 10c...whats happening out there in that there desert.....


----------



## rubicon (23 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

If you want to know what is happening, dont look in the desert. Try the South Pacific Post, Port Morseby. Archives available from News Ltd website. It appears they are talking to the government of Bougainville. Funny how the Co secretary knew nothing. Maybe he grew up in Barcelona???


----------



## havingfun (23 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				rubicon said:
			
		

> If you want to know what is happening, dont look in the desert. Try the South Pacific Post, Port Morseby. Archives available from News Ltd website. It appears they are talking to the government of Bougainville. Funny how the Co secretary knew nothing. Maybe he grew up in Barcelona???




LOL


----------



## rubicon (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

There you go.
Public knowledge to everyone but the company secretary


Postcourier, 24 August 2006

 Bougainvillean miners slam secret talks

THE Autonomous Bougainville Government may tie itself in a mining deal that will be unavoidable in the future, say Bougainville’s mining industry professionals. They said the ABG has been negotiating mining on the island without consulting local expertise. The group, consisting of Bougainvilleans working in the mining industry in the country, said the ABG should know better about striking deals with unknown mining companies as there is no guarantee the agreed benefits will flow onto the island. They said they were concerned about recent negotiations between the ABG and Ord River Resources,


----------



## Archinos (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Nice one Rubicon
As for there other prospects ard the Tanami - even if I knew anything I couldn't tell you, it's too close to home (but I don't work for them). I just knew that there must have been something else on the boil...


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				Archinos said:
			
		

> Nice one Rubicon
> As for there other prospects ard the Tanami - even if I knew anything I couldn't tell you, it's too close to home (but I don't work for them). I just knew that there must have been something else on the boil...




My guess is Newmount,is it possible that NEM have some news to come regarding possible finds, that say, may border ORD???


----------



## Archinos (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Who me?
No, but I have had dealings/contact with Newmont - and I definitely wont be whispering about them. But just as a general comment there has been a recent release of new seismic data over the Tanami which might heavily influence exploration activities for all parties in the region over the next few years. Also - please understand that I wont be drawn any further into who I am or who I work for (if that was what your comment was getting at?)- lets just say that I have a reasonable knowledge of things geology/exploration from my professional career, have an interest in resource stocks (particularly in the current climate), & don't mind working with others in putting my geology brain to sorting out the wheat from the chaff (when I have the time).


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				Archinos said:
			
		

> Who me?
> No, but I have had dealings/contact with Newmont - and I definitely wont be whispering about them. But just as a general comment there has been a recent release of new seismic data over the Tanami which might heavily influence exploration activities for all parties in the region over the next few years. Also - please understand that I wont be drawn any further into who I am or who I work for (if that was what your comment was getting at?)- lets just say that I have a reasonable knowledge of things geology/exploration from my professional career, have an interest in resource stocks (particularly in the current climate), & don't mind working with others in putting my geology brain to sorting out the wheat from the chaff (when I have the time).





No no no ,my comment wasnt meant to 'out' you or your work place.I'm just hearing things about the area and im just not convinced ORDs recent ascent is because of o/s interests. And I could be wrong..


----------



## Archinos (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Sorry havingfun!
just paranoid   
Re: ORD - 'feeling' is corporate dealings are behind this move - since I've a reasonable knowledge about current expl activities in/around the Tanami of the various companies (hence my initial query)- Tanami region: new seismic having some influence - can't comment on progress or lack there of...(never know what could come back & bite you in the ...). Happy to comment on other regions & companies. Sorry for the brevity - got to go home.
cheers


----------



## havingfun (24 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Archinos  -There is also a bit of rumour that CDUs copper find is decidedly larger than announced back on june 29th.Any of that talk made it your way??


----------



## Archinos (28 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				havingfun said:
			
		

> Archinos  -There is also a bit of rumour that CDUs copper find is decidedly larger than announced back on june 29th.Any of that talk made it your way??



Nope, but given there's been hardly anyone around these last few weeks - it's the busy end of the yr field wise - that's no surprise. Keeping an ear out for it though, hoping it stays quite for a while since I'm waiting for a house sale to go thru...
As for ORD, big ribbon goes to Rubicon - considering the latest announcement re dealings in PNG. Wonder where this could lead?


----------



## havingfun (28 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

mmm ,that was quite amusing, I got the same reply from the company secretary,maybe they should employ Rubicon as their public relation officer, or at least as media liason officer so he forward all newspaper reports about them ,to them.


----------



## rubicon (28 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				Archinos said:
			
		

> Nope, but given there's been hardly anyone around these last few weeks - it's the busy end of the yr field wise - that's no surprise. Keeping an ear out for it though, hoping it stays quite for a while since I'm waiting for a house sale to go thru...
> As for ORD, big ribbon goes to Rubicon - considering the latest announcement re dealings in PNG. Wonder where this could lead?





Five gets you a thousand that the announcement attributed to the taskforce chairman was written in Ords offices and they were so slack they mispelt the chairmans name. Where will it lead? I wish I knew, except J & J Towner are obviously right in there. Who wouldnt be?


----------



## rubicon (29 August 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Panguna group to talk mining.

THE NATIONAL. 29/08/06

By ALOYSIUS LAUKAI
A FOURTEEN-member delegation from Panguna and surrounding villages left Buka last weekend to talk with various mining companies on the possibility of re-opening the Panguna copper mine.
The delegation left last Saturday for Australia via Port Moresby.
According to sources, the group would also be meeting representatives from CRA. This is the first of several visits the landowners are embarking on to meet with overseas mining companies in the hope of striking a good deal for Bougainville.
The newly appointed chief executive officer of ABG’s newly created Mining Division Misach Rangae also accompanied the Panguna landowners.
Meanwhile, several people interviewed by The National in Buka gave various feedbacks, with some questioning the trip.
A chief from Buin Patrick Kagarau said that the landowners need to settle their differences before going out shopping overseas.
He said the shopping exercise would be fruitless due to road blocks still carried out in Central and South Bougainville.
Mr Kagarau said the ABG must address the deteriorating law and order situation before it can fund such expensive trips overseas.
Another Bougainvillean Peter Toumo said the ABG should concentrate on developing agriculture instead of mining.
He said agriculture has big potential and should be encouraged as it does not pollute the environment.

Could we be cynical enough to wonder if this visit is being funded by Ord or their munificent benefactors and 70% shareholders, John and Jeremy T???[/


----------



## ALFguy (25 September 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Anouncement looks very positive for ORD:

*Ord River Resources Limited (ORD) is pleased to announce that it has entered into binding
agreement with CNMIM to form a joint venture (JV) to develop the interests of CNMIM in
minerals projects in Laos. The interests in the JV are 49% : 51% between ORD : CNMIM.*

Strange that the share price has dropped though  

Quite considerably I might add !


----------



## ALFguy (25 September 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Price is being hammered today....

Looks like ppl were spooked by profit takers and sold like sheep.
The sell side has some big gaps and doesn't look too unhealthy for a run up when/if it happens.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Copper discovery in Kimberley's. Up 60%


----------



## MalteseBull (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Copper discovery in Kimberley's. Up 60%



you're very good at picking stocks which have already made a run kennas


----------



## Bullion (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Been watching it since the ann... wow... wanted to get in, but was too slow. Hit 90c then went back down a bit, thought that was going to be it for the day...

Now reaching for the skies again and up to $1.07....


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> you're very good at picking stocks which have already made a run kennas



MB,  not claiming this as a pick. Never did.    Up 80% now!   I tried to get on but it's moving too fast for me.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> you're very good at picking stocks which have already made a run kennas



I do hope you're not saying what I think your saying MB.


----------



## MalteseBull (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

most of these stocks that make a copper announcments are only good for day trading, look at the past:
GDN, CUO 

to name a few


----------



## moses (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> MB,  not claiming this as a pick. Never did.    Up 80% now!   I tried to get on but it's moving too fast for me.



I got on at $1 for a quick buck, selling a falling TRO low in the process. Naturally they both reversed direction immediately.   Now lets see if I can stuff up JMS again...


----------



## moses (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Well...the volume is increasing and $1 is holding up nicely. Maybe now is the time to buy before it bounces again.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Well...the volume is increasing and $1 is holding up nicely. Maybe now is the time to buy before it bounces again.



Difficult position to be in now. Who knows what it could do? The ann was extremely bullish. 'One of the greatest discoveries ever' or something. They better come though. If they do, then this could be just the start. The ASX will be all over them to prove it up though after the CDU fiasco. Too dangerous for me at the moment. Especially with you following it. he he


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

only surface samples for now


----------



## moses (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Difficult position to be in now...<snip>...after the CDU fiasco. Too dangerous for me at the moment. Especially with you following it. he he



Well yes...otoh, I doubled my money on CDU so...  :


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Well yes...otoh, I doubled my money on CDU so...  :



Well done mate. Good luck with this one. I rarely get on things like this as I was burnt a few times early on. I just don't know how to play these. Would rather try and pick turning points, or breakthroughs. Not spaceships.


----------



## moses (28 November 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Well done mate. Good luck with this one. I rarely get on things like this as I was burnt a few times early on. I just don't know how to play these. Would rather try and pick turning points, or breakthroughs. Not spaceships.



I'm an expert at mistaking the nose cone for the tail fin...


----------



## moses (2 December 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Well this stock has certainly bombed for the moment! Where are all the rampers when we need them?


----------



## chops_a_must (2 December 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Maybe the feeling is that they can't get into production while the copper price is still high. Had this announcement been a few months back...


----------



## wahoo (8 December 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Anybody know what the trading halt til tuesday is about?


----------



## Old Man (8 December 2006)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Probably raising money - the were down to $837k at the end of the last quarter.


----------



## speves (8 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

ORD has been quiet the past few month, however the chart is starting to look interesting with the MACD and RSI both crossing above the index line.   Volumes are a little low but probably one to watch over the next week.  I know they have just extended the share purchase plan to 2 march 07, probably from a lack of interest during the low SP through Jan.  My guess is there will be moves to try and get the SP up over 60c to make the share purchase plan more attractive.


----------



## mmmmining (9 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

A Cup and Handle! 

I am not a chartist. Just borrow a phase to amuse myself.


----------



## speves (13 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Not so sure about the cup and handle, but a good example of the accuracy of MACD and RSI.  The same chart three days later......


----------



## mmmmining (13 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Don't know about the chart. I am not a trader. Only interested in this one because of its bauxite project in Laos. It is huge resources. 

The copper might a joke. Let's wait and see. But the bauxite is real. Besides, I like that area, very under-explored, and very close to China.


----------



## mmmmining (15 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Review the presentation, I feel good about this company now.

Finally, ORD figured it out that the copper discovery might be a joke, and rediscovery the real company maker, the Bauxite Project in Laos. 

It will be huge, not only in resource size, but also the market. the Chinese market. 

Chinese has a lot of Bauxite. But theirs is very low in gibbsite (tri-hydrate AL(OH)3, and high boemite (mono-hydrate AIO(OH)). 

The difference between gibbsite and beomite is another huge. The former one cost a lot less for mining process and refinery.  The ORD's Laos project is very high in gibbsite.


----------



## speves (15 February 2007)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

I tend to agree and am a little more confident about taking the additional shares on offer by 2 March.   I knocked the original offer back...... I guess the PR plan is working.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 May 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Anyone still following ORD? No posts for well over a year now. I've only really come across this one in recent weeks and placed it on my watch list. The bauxite potential in Laos appears to be huge and JV with Chinese Alumina processing company. 
I don't quite understand why there is no interest in this stock. Very little action on the buy side with sellers pushing the SP down further. With a market cap of less than $25 million i wouldn't have considered it over priced (but someone with good fundamental values of ORD may prove me wrong!). Anybody care to comment on this one? It has very good potential in my opinion


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 May 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

I own  ORD  stock and will hold on to them,great opportunities in Laos ,SP seems to have hidden under its own shadow for now.ORD estimates an annual production of up to 20mtpa of bauxite in the Bolaven Plateau is possible,which may be refined to 5-7mtpa of Alumina.

Then of course is the utterly enormous copper find in the east Kimberley area

Still the Bauxite project alone should see the SP rise shortly and take my portfolio up with it.

i just checked my portfolio wagon wheel ORD is taking up a 15% piece stake


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 June 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Anyone know why the ORD shareprice has risen over 35% in the last few days?? Are we about to see some more drilling results and/or resource upgrade for Bauxite in Laos?
Almost got on board at 13.5c and after missing that opportunity all of a sudden it is at 19c!!! I like the bauxite potential in Laos. As mentioned this could be a world class deposit in the future 
Comments anyone?????


----------



## J.B.Nimble (8 June 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

You're not alone in that sentiment. Is it a reversal that will run out of steam or have we seen bottom? I have been watching... waiting... and similarly cursing after the last couple of days. Note to self - don't try to time the market... 

But as to why, well there is nothing new in the public domain. No announcements, no news stories. Any recent broker report? The most recent announcements have been encouraging - the Lao bauxite project is moving at pace - the resource looks promising, and the Chinese partner adds to the likelihood that it will come off. And we still have Copper Flats sitting in the background with potential to be, well, anything from nothing to the icing on the cake...

I like this one...


----------



## J.B.Nimble (11 June 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

And there we have it - fourfold increase in bauxite resource at their Lao project. Announcement hard on the heels of a 50% jump in sp... not that we should be surprised as it was reasonably well signalled in prior announcements. Timing, timing, timing...


----------



## fmz (15 September 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Anybody knows what happened with ORD, it's suddenly down over 20% today, no news, and not much buyers.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (15 September 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



fmz said:


> Anybody knows what happened with ORD, it's suddenly down over 20% today, no news, and not much buyers.




No buyers - waiting to see how the cap raise pans out...
Down 20%- probably a few who missed the announcemnent finally got around to reading the prospectus mail out. The risk statements pull few punches on prospects if the cap raise falls short...

Bottom line - Bolaven plateau bauxite is a great project with so much potential, good partners, etc, but it counts for nothing if they can't raise the necessary funds to stay in the game...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 September 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

all quiet on the ORD front right now,the company is offering up to 120 000 000
new shares @ .125 cents per share  to raise $15million for explorations and development of the company,but the SP has been hovering around the 7-8 cent
mark so whos going to be taking up the offer?

ORD owns a 49% of  joint venture company SARCO which has invested in two
exploration areas (A 436KM2 tenement and a 66km² block within a 138km² tenement)in Laos.

The project has one of the highest quality gibbsite dominated bauxites in the world with high alumina to silica ratio,and a total initial identified JORC compliant indicated resource of 93.7 million tonnes of bauxite.
further,the company believes the Bolaven Plateau has the potential to contain in excess of 2 billion tonnes of bauxite.

this may all sound promising but unless they raise needed funds will this small
cap explorer fall by the wayside?

this issue of shares will be partially underwritten to $3million by Commsec.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (27 September 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



trillionaire#1 said:


> all quiet on the ORD front right now,the company is offering up to 120 000 000
> new shares @ .125 cents per share  to raise $15million for explorations and development of the company,but the SP has been hovering around the 7-8 cent
> mark so whos going to be taking up the offer?
> 
> ...





Announcement out yesterday - they got their minimum $3 mill requirement to keep going with 24 mill shares placed. I wonder how many of these are held by Commsec - I would suggest maybe the whole lot as the sp sank to around 7-8c after the cap raising was announced. I couldn't imagine too many takers at 12.5c

Their funding dilemma is very real. They have a brilliant project on the Bolaven plateau with a Chinese JV partner that want's to keep it moving quickly. There is no option to go in to hibernation to conserve funds. If they cannot fund their share of the exploration I suspect we will see them diluted away in the project. The results were coming quickly but the cash was going out pretty fast too - $3 mill will not last too long but may be enough to prove up the resource sufficient for an alumina refinery and then we might see some interest return...?


----------



## golfmos123 (28 September 2008)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Yes, they do have real problems.  Doesn't really matter how good their project is, could there be a worse time for them to try to raise money through share offers???  No surprise to see the offer close undersubscribed.


----------



## Piggy Bank (30 December 2010)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

Looks like its been all quiet on this thread - thought I would get in early with my stock selections for the New Year.  I have Ord River Resources as one of my top 5 stock picks for 2011.  Started accumulating shares over the last week. Time will tell...


----------



## Piggy Bank (3 May 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*



Piggy Bank said:


> Looks like its been all quiet on this thread - thought I would get in early with my stock selections for the New Year.  I have Ord River Resources as one of my top 5 stock picks for 2011.  Started accumulating shares over the last week. Time will tell...




Talking to myself on this thread.  Nice spike for ORD today to 10.5 cents.  Pretty happy given my average share price for this stock is 4.9 cents.  Maybe the recent price movement and volume will attract some interest in this thread.  I believe there will be many more positive announcements moving this project forward in the near term.  The company has repeatedly stated that it expects a resource upgrade and then a favourable final decision to proceed with construction and mining.  Great to see they have the foresight to plan for future project funding early.

I have picked this stock every month this year for the ASF monthly stock tipping competition but forgot last month.  Well done "trillionaire#1" on picking this stock for the month of May!  Hope to see you back on the thread.


----------



## mr. jeff (3 May 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

holy goats droppings that is a favourable price movement. I guess you saw that coming right? someone really wanted in. What is the story, what are they doing and what happened PB ?


----------



## romeo (4 May 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

pretty big downward candle today... with even more volume than yesterday. 

I'm a big time newbie but I imagine it's old money profit taking?

tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## romeo (12 May 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

seems ORD is in a freefall (technically) that chart looks bad, unless you are short on it.


----------



## mr. jeff (2 June 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

This is a stock that makes you look on with jealousy. 
Would you buy now on that jump ? 
There are a lot of people all over this stock, people who have made a lot of money in just a week.
I watch only, this stock does not match my risk criteria. If anyone has any valid analysis / background I would be interested in hearing, I know there was a contract announcement today...





it could make you or break you, I think you're basically a leaf in the wind with this one!


----------



## Piggy Bank (21 June 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

I expect a "Market Sensitive" announcement in the next few days if the history of ORD since January holds true.  They seem to have been making market sensitive company updates every 8-14 days.  The one I am anticipating soon is the expected JORC upgrade for their Laos Bauxite Project currently being undertaken by SRK Consulting.  The surprise will of course be the actual size of the upgrade...significantly large/massive and further north the share price will head.


----------



## Piggy Bank (23 June 2011)

*Re: ORD - Ord River Resources*

OK.  Market sensitive announcement today was about Caledon Acquistion which has given some clarity and certainty on the takeover.

"The offer price remains at £1.12 per share in cash. This values the existing share capital of Caledon at approximately £313.1 million.  GRAM announced the firm intention to make the offer after having received Chinese regulatory approval and secured full cash funding. The acquisition will be effected via a scheme of arrangement. The offer was recommended by Caledon’s board. GRAM has secured irrevocable undertakings and letters of intent from shareholders and directors representing a total shareholding of 53.52% in Caledon."

"ORD currently holds an option to acquire up to 10% of Caledon post financial close."

Still awaiting JORC resource upgrade for Laos by SRK Consulting.  
ORD also like to announce things in pairs so hopefully this is also in the pipeline.


----------



## System (24 December 2014)

On December 24th, 2014, Ord River Resources Limited (ORD) changed its name and ASX code to Vango Mining Limited (VAN).


----------



## piggybank (10 May 2016)

Well it appears someone had put some petrol in VAN early last week, with the price having nearly doubled in that time.

​


----------



## greggles (11 May 2018)

Vango Mining on fire during May, doubling in price on no news.

Predictably, the ASX sent the company a price and volume query dated 9 May asking if the company was aware of any reason for the unusual trading in its securities. The company replied with the following explanation:


> On 24 April 2018, the Entity made a market announcement titled "VAN High-Grade Gold Intersections from the Trident Gold Deposit" (Trident Announcement).
> 
> As reported in the Trident Announcement, the Entity is conducting a drilling programme and "...has received the first assay results...".
> 
> ...




So it looks like there may be some positive drilling results coming from the company in the near future.


----------



## greggles (13 July 2018)

Coming back to Vango Mining a couple of months later and it has been holding up relatively well in spite of a decline in share price earlier this month from 25c back to 16c. The pullback appears to be as a result of a capital raising announced on 4 July where the company raised $5.1 million by issuing 28.3 million shares at 18c a share.

VAN appears to have found support at 16c and looks set to start moving north again.

Drilling continues at a series of high‐grade gold targets at the Trident and Cinnamon deposits on their 100%‐owned Plutonic Dome Gold Project in mid-west WA and results that have come through so far are encouraging. More results are expected in the coming months.


----------



## barney (15 July 2018)

I'd like to see a handful of low range low volume days on this one to see how much Supply is left at the current levels.

Current *Market Cap a bit over $80 million* …… As you say Greg, recent cap raise gives them around $5 million in the bank … and hopefully sets a *floor of 16 cents* on the SP

These Gold deposits has been around for a long time with DAU (Dampier) seemingly taking forever to get anything moving.  No doubt there is a lot of Gold in the area so a bit more action and drill results might spark some Trader interest.

I used to own Dampier a few years back but lost faith in their management …. Maybe VAN can be more productive with the projects


----------



## Miner (31 July 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kwnzx1kt7f33.pdf - drilling commenced this week.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200730/pdf/44kzwqc4377w6b.pdf
Recently raised capital at 8 cents. Fingers crossed - the drilled sample result will be known by August.


----------



## barney (31 July 2020)

Miner said:


> - drilling commenced this week.  Recently raised capital at 8 cents. Fingers crossed - the drilled sample result will be known by August.




Good luck with it Miner.  12 cents looks like the potential springboard if they can rustle up a few good drill results.


----------



## Miner (31 July 2020)

barney said:


> I'd like to see a handful of low range low volume days on this one to see how much Supply is left at the current levels.
> 
> Current *Market Cap a bit over $80 million* …… As you say Greg, recent cap raise gives them around $5 million in the bank … and hopefully sets a *floor of 16 cents* on the SP
> 
> ...



@barney the singer  
You took few years to understand Dampier DAU management. For a change my research (?) Over few pints told me to stay away from them.
Long story if DAU takes over VAN, price of later will go up. I will make a quid and quit. My wishes only.


----------



## Colm Doc (13 June 2021)

Anyone got an opinion on Vango’s capital raising? How are they doing it and how it could effect the share price?


----------

